# Isla bike arrives today



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

My little lads Isla Cnoc16 arrives today..... Wait for DHL with a brew. 
Ordered it Tuesday and 3 days later it will be on its way. Great service. And we get it before bank holiday and I go away Tuesday so all weekend to take him out on it 
Just a bit excited


----------



## hatler (29 Apr 2016)

And with good reason.


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2016)

Loads of fun ahead....


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

It's arrived !!!





10 mins and all done 





It's a proper little bike I'm well impressed





Paint is like metallic really impressed with quality of the whole bike






And a proper comfy adjustable saddle too. 
He's going to love it when he gets home from school


----------



## Wafer (29 Apr 2016)

Have you tried sitting on it?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

Wafer said:


> Have you tried sitting on it?



 Yes. I wish they had these bikes when I was a young' un


----------



## CacheMama (29 Apr 2016)

When my daughter's Islabike Luath arrive, there was serious bike envy in our house...mainly from me!
Happy riding, we love Islabikes in this house.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

CacheMama said:


> When my daughter's Islabike Luath arrive, there was serious bike envy in our house...mainly from me!
> Happy riding, we love Islabikes in this house.



I have bike envy, if only I was a dwarf I could keep it for myself


----------



## User482 (29 Apr 2016)

Excellent! Mini User482 has exactly the same model and colour - she loves it.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Excellent! Mini User482 has exactly the same model and colour - she loves it.



He wanted the green straight away and I figured it's a more universal colour than the red (boy) pink (girl) so easier to sell on or reuse for both boy & girl if we have another youngster. 
Can't wait till he sees it tonight


----------



## mustang1 (29 Apr 2016)

They're great bikes. There a are a couple in the Mustang household and another one is due soon for my eldest. The younger one will take the older one's old bike but I have to figure how to remove the name (I had the rider's name stick on it).

I might get Mrs Mustang the adult one some time.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

I thought about the name but refrained for that very reason Incase I wanted to pass it on. Good to hear they are great bikes. Money well spent


----------



## e-rider (29 Apr 2016)

Isalbikes are fantastic bikes for kids. However, due to the high price tag and the fact that kids can grow out of the small sized models within 1 year, I refrained from buying an Islabike until my son was large enough for the 24" Beinn, which lasted 3 years before becoming too small.


----------



## jamin100 (29 Apr 2016)

We brought my sons Luath from the shop in Ludlow and was lucky that that had one in stock we could take away.
Great bike - he loves it


----------



## steven1988 (30 Apr 2016)

Absolutely cracking kids bikes. My lad rides a beinn 24 on leisure rides and cross races in the winter. The difference in his riding ability when we bought a beinn 20 was incredible.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Apr 2016)

Within 10 mins today he had mastered setting himself off and pedalling so fast his feet would come off pedals as it spun out  we had to tell him to slow down. He cycled 4 miles on lune cycle path with poor me running behind sweating like mad and sprinting at some points. We figured a few weeks or so before I had to go out on my bike with him.....erm think again  if I could upload a video I would, he is flying already


----------



## User482 (1 May 2016)

Yesterday, mini User482 cycled 8 miles on the Strawberry line from Yatton to Axbridge. Not bad for a 4 year old...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (1 May 2016)

Managed about 4.5 today on lune cycle path again. Needs a smaller rear sprocket, keeps spinning out


----------



## fimm (12 May 2016)

On the subject of kids "spinning out" these two blog posts may be of interest:
http://deceasedcanine.blogspot.co.uk/2016/05/how-to-choose-kids-bikeor-why-its-not.html
http://deceasedcanine.blogspot.co.uk/2016/05/operation-souped-up-islabike-success.html
Note this is *not* my blog


----------



## rideswithmoobs (12 May 2016)

Never asked Isla bikes but maybe I will drop a mail


----------



## Twilkes (20 Oct 2020)

Does anyone know if the design of the Cnoc bikes has changed over the last few years, e.g. is there a disadvantage of buying a 2015/16 bike over what is available now?


----------



## steven1988 (21 Oct 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Does anyone know if the design of the Cnoc bikes has changed over the last few years, e.g. is there a disadvantage of buying a 2015/16 bike over what is available now?



All depends on what Cnoc you mean the 14 was split in to Small and large a couple of years ago. 

As far as i am aware there is a small weight difference between a 15/16 and a 2020 model, but you are talking grams


----------



## BurningLegs (24 Oct 2020)

As above, the 14 is now small vs large. Older cnoc 14s would now be considered a large so if this is a very first bike for a smaller 3 year old for example then new would be an advantage because the small option is available and more appropriate than the older ones.

We’ve just bought our three year old a Strider 14x with pedal kit for Christmas. He currently has a Strider 12 balance bike so hopefully a good stepped approach for him to go 12 inch balance bike > 14 inch balance bike > 14 inch pedal bike (Strider 14 with pedal kit).


----------



## Twilkes (25 Oct 2020)

Ended up buying a 2016 Cnoc 16, not sure if there's any difference between that and today's model, but it was a good second hand price, only been used for a year apparently and the spotless condition backed that up.

There is a little tear on the saddle, and a replacement saddle would be £25 but is a single integrated saddle/seat post which apparently saves a little bit of weight, but it's already really light so not too worried about anything like that.

He's a tall and chunky 3 1/2 year old, at the bottom end of the inside leg range for the 16 but he handles his balance bike well so should be fine on it. Either of the 14s he would likely have grown out of by the time the good weather came back.


----------

